# Production cookie cutters?



## k9cook (May 13, 2008)

I currently have two Thermo Cookie Cutting Sheets (One star and one heart) I use these to make my production cookie runs (we are not large enough to use a Formatic machine yet)
I would like to have one made in a dog bone shape. Anybody know a company that will work with me? The manufacturer of these sheets will not help.

Google Image Result for https://www.bakedeco.com/bimages/47561.jpg

Also open to any other ideas to increase production without getting into a forming machine at this time.


----------



## tekilla (Jul 22, 2011)

Hopefully you found some luck in your dog bone search.  I've been looking for a way to cut several hundred cookies into 2" round circles.  I don't make them often enough to purchase commercial equipment.  It looks like the thermo cooking sheets might be what i need.  But I am curious how well they work in consistency.  I can't find any pictures online besides the single photo the manufacture has.  I need to ensure that my cookies are all 3/16" thick.  The thermo sheets in the picture appear to be smooth and you press your dough through them.  When using a roller do you get the excess dough pushed through the holes as well?  The dough has to go somewhere and it seems like their only place to go is down.

If you could give me a little info on your experience as a user of a thermo cookie sheet it would be greatly appreciated.

Juan


----------



## juneau (Feb 21, 2015)

I found one here- however, they are not small enough for what I want them for.
http://www.bakedeco.com/detail.asp?id=31766#.VOjgzi5ch3U


----------

